# my german ram has Nematodes help



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

I can't figure out how to treat him. I have tried a few things for parasites but it isn't doing anything for him.

Suggestions?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

http://nycichlids.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=15528 check this out do you know for sure thats what it is


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

so my fish is dead.. sigh. it only hit my two dwarfs  got them both out of the tank thankfully.

I'll try to take pics.


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

here
poor guy..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Damn he looks really rough. Im surprised no one knows about any meds that can help him.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

There is meds the treatment is complicated and 2 part these are deadly also the live in snails and jump to passing fish. The tank needs to be sterilized and from what I read you do not know if they are on plants or in the soil.


----------

